# Digitech Trio - Better than Beat Buddy!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

This is way cool! 

[video=youtube_share;26E8AHpUJ6k]http://youtu.be/26E8AHpUJ6k[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That's super cool. I wonder how the whole speaker thing works though. I play my beat buddy out of computer speakers to mke the drums sound real. Playing it through a guitar amp made it sound like garbage. I wonder if they've accommodated for that?

I can't tell exactly what's going on in this video. He has an amp, studio monitors, condenser mic, and the pedalboard. Does anyone know how he has it set-up?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Won "Best of Show" for NAMM 2015.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Too lazy and stubborn to learn looping but this is very intriguing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

After my friend Hamstrung explained (to me) how this pedal works, I am very impressed that Digitech could squeeze a drummer and a bass player into this little box. Even more impressive is that they (i.e., drummer and bassist) could accompany MY progression!! Very accommodating and talented.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

The DigiTech TRIO Band Creator Pedal will be available in March 2015 at a suggested retail price of $224.95.

I'm not a pedal person (haven't used one since '87),but,
I may just pick this one up. I'm definitely interested in it.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

The Digitech rep on TGP quoted a retail price much lower than $225. I think it was in the neighbourhood of $160.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in. The more pretend friends I have, the better.

I really do need.to figure.out.a.proper.set up for it though.


----------

